# My wife and I caught the bug- Yeah, that one



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2022)

Last Tuesday my wife woke up with a scratchy throat. Throughout the day she started coughing and just feeling punky.
Wednesday morning I joined in.
No fever, just low energy and a tight chest- cough and scratchy throat.
She did the home test= positive for Covid.

We were hoping to avoid this thing. We have had all four boosters so hopefully this darn bug won’t hang around long.
Her doctor said to call if she tested positive. I guess there is some prescription that is supposed to help. She is picking it up in a few minutes.
I’m going to start it as she is feeling much better. I guess it couldn’t hurt?


----------



## benmychree (Nov 18, 2022)

Best wishes on speedy recovery!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 18, 2022)

Ugh, be well Jeff!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 18, 2022)

It's like an ocean wave, everybody's gonna get wet. Speedy recovery....


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2022)

Paxlovid is the antiviral
Anybody had this?


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 18, 2022)

Hope it passes soon for you both. My wife came home sick a few days ago after 6wks doing feild work in three states. She took the quick test and is negative, no symptoms for me so far. Mike


----------



## jeffkash (Nov 18, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Paxlovid is the antiviral
> Anybody had this?


Yes. Don't know if it helped but, my symptoms were mild and went away in a few days.


----------



## RandyWilson (Nov 18, 2022)

The wife brought it home from a shopping trip a little over a month ago. Between it and the bacterial infection that followed, she was out for three weeks. Lots of drugs, trips to the quack, and a long drawn out recovery. I came down sick three days after she did. Didn't bother with the doc or a test. Just treated it like any other bout of the flu with rest and warmth. No drugs. I was over it in three days.


----------



## mksj (Nov 18, 2022)

Wife came down with Covid about 2 months ago, similar symptoms for about 2 days, started on Paxlovid and withing 24 hours symptoms subsided quickly, and she felt fine after a week. I didn't take any particular precautions, figured it was too late anyway, but did not come down with any symptoms or test positive. Would recommend the Paxlovid if one is older and/or has any medical risk factors, starting sooner is better. Covid symptoms can come back after stopping the 5 day treatment, assume this is because the virus is still lingering.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 18, 2022)

The same thing happened for us. The wife went to Brimfield Mass for the antique shows/sales and came home with it, Then she shared it with me.  The doc tested and confirmed she was positive for Covid.  I just toughed it out for 3 days and slowly got better.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 18, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Last Tuesday my wife woke up with a scratchy throat. Throughout the day she started coughing and just feeling punky.
> Wednesday morning I joined in.
> No fever, just low energy and a tight chest- cough and scratchy throat.
> She did the home test= positive for Covid.
> ...


Jeff,
We've avoided it to date, but tempting fate with a cross-country flight yesterday, a wedding tomorrow, and Thanksgiving.  With both of us having the bi-valent booster, we are to the point of erring on the reward-side of risk-reward.

Hope you both feel better soon!
Evan


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 18, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Paxlovid is the antiviral
> Anybody had this?


Nope, but friends have.  It definitely helps with the symptoms, but it's fairly (~50%) common to have symptoms (and positive test results) a few days after finishing the course of Paxlovid.  All in all it seems to be a very good thing.


----------



## brino (Nov 18, 2022)

Get well Jeff (and Mrs. Jeff)!

I hear such differing stories about it; some that tested positive but felt okay to the opposite that kept testing negative but should likely have been in hospital.

I am fully vaccinated. Twice I've spent a week at home with symptoms, but always tested negative, and no one in the house had any symptoms.
I have no idea if I've had it or not, one friend says "you'd know if you did" since it hit his household hard.

I just got my flu vaccine today, hoping to do some visits for christmas.

Brian


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2022)

I am still trying to figure why people are so afraid of this.
I have had it twice, very mild symptoms both time, loss of smell 1st, loss of smell and taste 2nd.
Lost 28lb after the 2nd time.


----------



## aliva (Nov 18, 2022)

Jim F said:


> I am still trying to figure why people are so afraid of this.
> I have had it twice, very mild symptoms both time, loss of smell 1st, loss of smell and taste 2nd.
> Lost 28lb after the 2nd time.


your one of the lucky ones some people die from it


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2022)

aliva said:


> your one of the lucky ones some people die from it


They usually have other problems that cause that.....


----------



## Aaron David (Nov 18, 2022)

I have had, only thing really bad was I got it a week after surgery. Three, four days and no ill effects lingered. 

On a side note, I take an immuno-suppressant drug three times a week, and still not a big deal for me. YMMBD.


----------



## brino (Nov 18, 2022)

Jim F said:


> I am still trying to figure why people are so afraid of this.



I would not say I'm afraid. Everyone in my household would survive even a very fierce cold just fine.

However, these are the facts:
1) my in-laws are currently going thru cancer treatments; one patient, one support. They can go to those appointments together if they are both negative for COVID and symptoms. If that changes, then the treatment gets much more difficult and inconvenient. We are supporting them with meals, driving, driveway clearing, whatever they need. I will NOT be responsible for making them sick.

2) hospitals in our area are overwhelmed. Especially the children's hospitals. The Children Hospital of Eastern Ontario (CHEO) had to perform emergency breathing resuscitation on seven children in the past week alone:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/cheo-second-pediatric-icu-surge-cases-1.6646324
https://ottawacitizen.com/news/loca...d-and-caucus-called-out-for-not-wearing-masks
https://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/cheo-expe...cases-to-continue-another-4-6-weeks-1.6158826
I will NOT be responsible for passing something on!

3) I want to visit my 84 year old Dad this christmas. I will NOT be responsible for making him sick.

Okay so not afraid for me.... but perhaps for others......

Brian


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2022)

jeffkash said:


> Yes. Don't know if it helped but, my symptoms were mild and went away in a few days.


I’m hoping.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 18, 2022)

Jim F said:


> I am still trying to figure why people are so afraid of this.
> I have had it twice, very mild symptoms both time, loss of smell 1st, loss of smell and taste 2nd.
> Lost 28lb after the 2nd time.


I think I’m more concerned with long Covid.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 18, 2022)

I’m home with a cold now but have tested negative twice in the past three days. 

Just got my 4th booster + flu, shingles and tetanus. So, maybe compromised immune system from that. There are at least a dozen others out at work now so something is going around. 

With the vaccine the biggest thing I worry about is loosing taste/smell. I love my food….

Get well soon  

John


----------



## Eyerelief (Nov 18, 2022)

Hang in there Jeff. Hope y'all have this crud behind you by thanksgiving


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 19, 2022)

Be careful out there....
Triple-demic.  
RSV
Covid
Influenza

All three are running rampant out there and people are not staying home when they are sick.  The week after Thanksgiving is the worst. (Most traveled holiday) 

Lots of variants of all three running around that don't care if you have been vaccinated or not...antibody treatments are worthless too.  
Paxlovid may or may not work...too many variants.  

Nobody wants to hear it but most pandemics require 5 years to run their course and still will have various outbreaks in spots afterwards.  Spanish flu still breaks out in spots...and it was the dominant virus from WWI.  

*Stay Home if you are sick! * Don't risk other people's lives on your desire for participation in group activities.  Long Covid is plaguing 25% of those infected...everything from temporary reduced cognitive function to immune systems being destroyed and all points in between.   (Wife works in medical research...I hear ALL the horror stories)


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 19, 2022)

Jim F said:


> I am still trying to figure why people are so afraid of this.
> I have had it twice, very mild symptoms both time, loss of smell 1st, loss of smell and taste 2nd.
> Lost 28lb after the 2nd time.


That is a very narrow-minded perspective.  Maybe people are concerned (afraid) because over a million American citizens have died from this.  It is a worldwide problem, too, not just in the U.S.  Viruses don't care about borders.
YOU may have had a mild case, but you are a sample of one.  It is similar to saying "I beat cancer, I don't know why everyone else is making a big deal out of it."

I am vaccinated and double-boosted.  When I had Covid in May, it was not fun, with significant fatigue and very achy joints lasting for weeks.  My wife got Covid a few weeks ago, and she went downhill so fast that there was a thought in my mind that this may not turn out well.  She went on Plaxovid, which helped tremendously but still has some lingering issues.


----------



## Eyerelief (Nov 19, 2022)

Covid has a different affect on everyone. From mortality to “I didn’t even know I had it”.  It’s wrath pays no never mind to how good of shape you’re in although folks with chronic conditions seem to be more vulnerable. So far I have been lucky and I know it’s just luck. I still worry that I might be carrying it and inadvertently handing it off to my 90 year old mom who I watch over. 
I would never believe for a minute that I’m in too good of physical condition to get it. And I’m quadruple vaccinated and flu shot. 

Get some rest and take good care of your bride Jeff.  I’m pulling for you


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 19, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Maybe people are concerned (afraid) because over a million American citizens have died from this. It is a worldwide problem, too, not just in the U.S. Viruses don't care about borders.
> YOU may have had a mild case, but you are a sample of one. It is similar to saying "I beat cancer, I don't know why everyone else is making a big deal out of it."


This is well said.   I am not afraid of this illness, but it killed my younger brother.   We are similar in build, lifestyle and health, but he refused any vaccines.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 19, 2022)

My strategy is isolation is my first defense.  I am fortunate in being retired and I make it a point to come into contact with people other than my wife about once every two weeks.  Even then, I mask up and am conscious of others invading my personal space.  I have had all the COVID vaxes available, the latest being last Monday.  If there are any suspicious symptoms, we take one of the at home tests.

So far, we have evaded any incident.  However, my wife has been in the UK for the last two weeks and will be returning home in three days.  It is likely that, of the thousands of people that she has been around, at least one will be infected.  Almost no one in the UK or on the flights to and from mask up.  She will self quarantine on her return and if any symptoms emerge, we will take a test.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 19, 2022)

Nearly killed me last October, comatose, intubation, trache and a stroke, and I still can't walk fer sour sour owl crap
due to drop foot and six months of muscle atrophy. The Delta strain was a beeeotch !!!
Then I lost my right big toe last month. Bad friggin year all around, and nothin to take lightly  !!
Hope and pray you and yours fare better Sir Janderson.........


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2022)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Nearly killed me last October, comatose, intubation, trache and a stroke, and I still can't walk fer sour sour owl crap
> due to drop foot and six months of muscle atrophy. The Delta strain was a beeeotch !!!
> Then I lost my right big toe last month. Bad friggin year all around, and nothin to take lightly  !!
> Hope and pray you and yours fare better Sir Janderson.........


Wow,
You have had a rough time. I hope 2023 is a banner year my friend.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2022)

Feeling a bit better today. My wife is one day ahead of me and she has turned the corner as well.
Thank you for all the kind words of support.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 20, 2022)

My wife has it right now. She will have to miss the family Thanksgiving at my brother’s house as well as 1-2 weeks of work & the income that goes with it.

I imagine that I’m next. Missing work will be a staffing problem for the company  & a financial problem for us.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 20, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> My wife has it right now. She will have to miss the family Thanksgiving at my brother’s house as well as 1-2 weeks of work & the income that goes with it.
> 
> I imagine that I’m next. Missing work will be a staffing problem for the company  & a financial problem for us.


Sorry to hear that. I hope she is ok. I would imagine you are next.
We have discussed cancelling Thanksgiving as well.
I believe the latest method to determine if you are contagious is, five days after first symptom, then a negative test.
A friend took eleven days to come up with a negative test after the initial five.


----------



## Grandpop (Nov 20, 2022)

Jeff,
I got it for first time Oct 28, then my wife got it from me Nov1. Both vaccinated and triple boosted. Both got the paxlovid on day 1 + test, but my dose was twice hers. Both had sore throat, minor fever, cold like runny nose. And that metallic taste in mouth from the paxlovid.

Both felt better by day 6. Then we both got rebound symptoms about day 8. Mine are mostly allergy/cold like runny nose and lingering cough, hers are mostly cough and migraine like headaches. Dr says both are common rebound symptoms from the paxlovid.. I am day 24 and still can't shake that cough. Dr says can last 2-3 months. Can also to continue to test + for same period despite not being contagious, so really can't infect anyone. Her Drs suggested we travel go out and travel for next few months, as pretty safe for us and those we contact.

Not going to complain, as neither of us had any respiratory issues. Both well enough to attend son's wedding yesterday, but both pretty worn out today. She tested + before the wedding, I tested -.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 23, 2022)

7milesup said:


> That is a very narrow-minded perspective.  Maybe people are concerned (afraid) because over a million American citizens have died from this.  It is a worldwide problem, too, not just in the U.S.  Viruses don't care about borders.
> YOU may have had a mild case, but you are a sample of one.  It is similar to saying "I beat cancer, I don't know why everyone else is making a big deal out of it."
> 
> I am vaccinated and double-boosted.  When I had Covid in May, it was not fun, with significant fatigue and very achy joints lasting for weeks.  My wife got Covid a few weeks ago, and she went downhill so fast that there was a thought in my mind that this may not turn out well.  She went on Plaxovid, which helped tremendously but still has some lingering issues.



My wife was a healthy 40 something with no significant health issues and Covid has put her in the hospital with pneumonia twice. It has left her with asthma, which she had no history of prior. It also killed her uncle who was a healthy 50 something year old. For me I just had very mild flu like symptoms for a few days and was extra tired for a couple weeks. 

As you say anecdotal evidence is a very small sample size. People tend to be bad with large numbers, for those that have lost loved ones to Covid it is the worst thing ever. To those that just got a cold, you get "what is the big deal?" Made all the worse since it has become a partisan issue. 




Janderso said:


> Feeling a bit better today. My wife is one day ahead of me and she has turned the corner as well.
> Thank you for all the kind words of support.



Glad to hear you both are getting better. There is a lot of crud out there this year, not just Covid. The isolation worked great on all the bugs, so they are coming back hard this year with people getting out and about again. Wash your hands, still the number 1 way to avoid getting sick.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 23, 2022)

Well, add me to the ranks of the infected.  As near as I can figure out I picked it up at work before we left for MI Thursday, as I tested positive Sunday morning and it has a 3-5 day incubation period.  As with Aaron, it was a mild flu for me for 2 days, which is not to say I felt great, just not like I was going to die.  I feel much better since my fever broke yesterday, but still have little stamina and still have coughing, a scratchy throat, and sinus congestion.  My wife is negative so far, although my son in law tested positive this morning, so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## twhite (Nov 23, 2022)

A bit of maybe useless info at this point of the game. Going back to Late October 2019 my place of employment has aprox 100 people. A very large percentage of the people came down with the flu. Myself included. I must say it was the strangest I ever had. I literally thought I might die in my sleep one night. It affected my lungs thought I would stop breathing. Being an asthmatic I am very familiar with breathing problems. Anyhow I was sick as a dog for 2 days then spent 2 days eating and getting my self back to normal. I always have gotten sick this way. 2 maybe 3 days high fever 103. Then all is good. This was no exception. Anyhow many at work were out for weeks. 

Never thought much about it as it was flu season. What finally struck me was during the last 2-1/2 years. I was only aware of 2 people at my company that officially came down with the vid. I asked my Dr. last year if nobody at my work got sick because we all had it or were exposed in late 2019. He blew me off saying it only arrived in Jan or Feb of 2020. 

Fast forward to last week and I found a study done out of Italy from Sept 2021 identifying that it was in Italy in sept of 2019. Now I am certain that all the people at work had it in 2019. Nobody got it again until Feb of this year. Where 30% came down with it. Thankfully none had it bad. Most out only for the 5 day mandatory. 

Anyhow. Just thought I would share it. Maybe some have not caught it yet because they had it prior to the official beginning. 

Edit if interested here is the link. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33176598/
Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 23, 2022)

twhite said:


> A bit of maybe useless info at this point of the game. Going back to Late October 2019 my place of employment has aprox 100 people. A very large percentage of the people came down with the flu. Myself included. I must say it was the strangest I ever had. I literally thought I might die in my sleep one night. It affected my lungs thought I would stop breathing. Being an asthmatic I am very familiar with breathing problems. Anyhow I was sick as a dog for 2 days then spent 2 days eating and getting my self back to normal. I always have gotten sick this way. 2 maybe 3 days high fever 103. Then all is good. This was no exception. Anyhow many at work were out for weeks.
> 
> Never thought much about it as it was flu season. What finally struck me was during the last 2-1/2 years. I was only aware of 2 people at my company that officially came down with the vid. I asked my Dr. last year if nobody at my work got sick because we all had it or were exposed in late 2019. He blew me off saying it only arrived in Jan or Feb of 2020.
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience. In late September or early October 2019 I was working a fire for about a week, and the last couple days I was starting to feel bad. My last shift I felt awful but was powering through to finish inventorying my supply unit so I could get home. I was getting worse by the hour, but only 45 minutes from home so really trying to get everything done so I could sleep in my own bed instead of my pickup. Felt like I was going to die by the time I left. I spent the next week in bed and was exhausted for about a month. 

Like you I thought nothing about it until I started hearing it may have been in California during the Fall of 2019. My wife got very sick in the Spring of 2020, and was hospitalized for about a week with pneumonia. I didn't get it. We both got vaccinated in early 2021, but in the Fall of 2021 my wife officially got Covid and wound up in the hospital with pneumonia again. Nearly identical symptoms to the first time. Her doctor now believes she probably had Covid the first time, but tested negative due to the tests being unreliable early on. 

She got it a third time in January 2022, probably the third strain (Omichron?) which was new then. That is when I officially got it and it was very mild. 
My wife's third time was almost as bad as the other time(s). The only reason they didn't hospitalize her is she works in the ER and knows the doctor. He agreed to let her go home since I would be there to watch her, but he made her agree to check in daily, and promise to come back if she was getting worse.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 23, 2022)

*GET WELL SOON, so we can go camping.   *You must be getting better if you are thinking about going camping....LOL..( he wrote in one of my posts first asking me ....he he)     Really I pray you, your honey and all the others with it get well soon.  My guardian angle has been watching over me and my wife, thank God.


----------



## twhite (Nov 23, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> I had a similar experience. In late September or early October 2019 I was working a fire for about a week, and the last couple days I was starting to feel bad. My last shift I felt awful but was powering through to finish inventorying my supply unit so I could get home. I was getting worse by the hour, but only 45 minutes from home so really trying to get everything done so I could sleep in my own bed instead of my pickup. Felt like I was going to die by the time I left. I spent the next week in bed and was exhausted for about a month.
> 
> Like you I thought nothing about it until I started hearing it may have been in California during the Fall of 2019. My wife got very sick in the Spring of 2020, and was hospitalized for about a week with pneumonia. I didn't get it. We both got vaccinated in early 2021, but in the Fall of 2021 my wife officially got Covid and wound up in the hospital with pneumonia again. Nearly identical symptoms to the first time. Her doctor now believes she probably had Covid the first time, but tested negative due to the tests being unreliable early on.
> 
> ...



Very interesting. I am in SOCAL. I have not been sick sense. Or even felt an inkling of anything. My wife caught it in Feb of this year. She had a fever of 101-102 for 9 straight days. Felt cruddy obviously but thankfully no respiratory issues. Only the fever. Crazy illness to say the least. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 23, 2022)

Gotta watch out for valley fever....
Apparently it is really bad this year. 
Valley fever is a fungal infection of the lungs coming from mold spores in the ground.  

Usually the last thing the doctors look for too.  

Nevermind that Bird Flu is back along with covid and influenza and RSV.  

And quarantine fatigue?  What's that?  Nobody is isolating anymore....

Gonna be a sick year.  
My wife works in medical research....I hear about ALL the things going around.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 24, 2022)

We had the same experiences in the fall of 2019. I was working at a small project (10 staff w\Managers) and 1 by 1 it raced through the staff!  Only the weekend crew escaped  getting sick.  I had it then also, really knocked me down for 5 or 6 days but then it eased off and I went back to work but really tired/weak feeling. The wife never got it back then! Later when it was identified we all asked the same question... I wonder if we already had this?!?!?


----------



## twhite (Nov 24, 2022)

34_40 said:


> We had the same experiences in the fall of 2019. I was working at a small project (10 staff w\Managers) and 1 by 1 it raced through the staff! Only the weekend crew escaped getting sick. I had it then also, really knocked me down for 5 or 6 days but then it eased off and I went back to work but really tired/weak feeling. The wife never got it back then! Later when it was identified we all asked the same question... I wonder if we already had this?!?!?



I would hazard a guess as yes. It was the strangest flu I ever had. Not my worst but strangest by far. How it effected my respiratory system so quickly. Thankfully it passed me quickly. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 24, 2022)

Today is day 9 since symptoms began. Never had a fever but I have a shortness of breath, headaches and just feel lousy.
My oxygen has been 95+.
This thing hangs on man. I hate it.
My wife us 100% thankfully.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 24, 2022)

34_40 said:


> We had the same experiences in the fall of 2019. I was working at a small project (10 staff w\Managers) and 1 by 1 it raced through the staff!  Only the weekend crew escaped  getting sick.  I had it then also, really knocked me down for 5 or 6 days but then it eased off and I went back to work but really tired/weak feeling. The wife never got it back then! Later when it was identified we all asked the same question... I wonder if we already had this?!?!?


I had a strange illness back in February of 2020. This is before they announced this virus for real.
I think it was mid March when our governor shut down the state.
I thought I had a 24 hour bug that went into five days. On the sixth day it went into my lungs where it was tight and hurt to breathe. Low energy the entire time.
The next day I felt fine. Never had anything like it. Covid? I’ll never know


----------



## K30 (Nov 24, 2022)

Get better quick! I've so far had 3 different strains. 1st was the sniffles, 2nd I was sick for 3 days with a nasty cough, 3rd screwed my smell and taste up (now onions and bacon taste terrible ). I'm mid 40s with athsma fwiw.

Currently we have about 50 dead snowgeese laying around work dead from avian flu. The state is coming to check them out. So that will be fun when we all get that one.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2022)

Day 15 and still sick.
My doc said to get out, take a walk and exercise my lungs.
I did. I think it helped but man, I just can’t beat the fatigue.
This virus kicked my butt


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 29, 2022)

I’m at day 8.  Tested positive at day 7, so will wait until Thursday to go into the office.  The CDC says you can test positive for weeks even though you’re not contagious after 10 days, but if you test positive you need to wait the full 10 days.  I don’t feel bad, just bleh.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2022)

ACHiPo said:


> I’m at day 8.  Tested positive at day 7, so will wait until Thursday to go into the office.  The CDC says you can test positive for weeks even though you’re not contagious after 10 days, but if you test positive you need to wait the full 10 days.  I don’t feel bad, just bleh.


Sorry buddy.
I hope you are going to bounce back sooner than i did!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 29, 2022)

I hope you both are doing well.
Sorry to hear about both you nice folks getting sick .

My brother-in law recently tested positive, but has mild symptoms.

You al take care up there


----------



## K30 (Nov 30, 2022)

FWIW, myself and the guys at work all kind of drug ass for about a month afterwards. Didn't feel bad, just worn out.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 30, 2022)

K30 said:


> FWIW, myself and the guys at work all kind of drug ass for about a month afterwards. Didn't feel bad, just worn out.


It's good to hear this bug just hangs on. I was thinking it was just me.
It seems many people have this bug and it goes away fairly quickly. 
Today I actually feel a bit better so hopefully I'm on my way.


----------



## 7milesup (Nov 30, 2022)

Janderso said:


> It's good to hear this bug just hangs on. I was thinking it was just me.


Everyone reacts differently to any sickness.  I may have already mentioned this, but I had Covid in May (fully vaccinated), and my fatigue lasted for weeks.  It was three weeks before I felt somewhat "normal," but the fatigue was still there through the end of week four.  
Hang in there, buddy, it will pass.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 1, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Sorry buddy.
> I hope you are going to bounce back sooner than i did!!


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 1, 2022)

K30 said:


> FWIW, myself and the guys at work all kind of drug ass for about a month afterwards. Didn't feel bad, just worn out.


That’s kinda where I am at this point.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 19, 2022)

Well shoot,
It’s been over a month and I still have shortness of breath and a bit of fatigue.
Google says twelve weeks seems to be average for a recovery time.
This sucks. I have an inhaler that I continue to use twice a day.
My doctor says to continue to exercise my lungs.
There are three bugs going around, the flu, Covid and that upper respiratory virus.
Looking forward to normal, you guys remember normal?


----------



## Janderso (Dec 19, 2022)

ACHiPo said:


> That’s kinda where I am at this point.


You back to 100% Evan?


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 19, 2022)

Janderso said:


> you guys remember normal?


Eh?  What's that?


----------



## benmychree (Dec 19, 2022)

I know the "new normal"


----------



## Eyerelief (Dec 19, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Well shoot,
> It’s been over a month and I still have shortness of breath and a bit of fatigue.....


Hang in there Jeff.  When y'all come out of it, your bodies will have better immunity because of it.  Ive seen much worse first hand.
I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2022)

Eyerelief said:


> Hang in there Jeff.  When y'all come out of it, your bodies will have better immunity because of it.  Ive seen much worse first hand.
> I'm pulling for you.


Thank you buddy


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 20, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Well shoot,
> It’s been over a month and I still have shortness of breath and a bit of fatigue.
> Google says twelve weeks seems to be average for a recovery time.
> This sucks. I have an inhaler that I continue to use twice a day.
> ...


I had similar symptoms for about six or seven weeks. No inhaler but shortness of breath for sure.
Eat well, get lots of rest combined with some exercise. 
You and yours will recover.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 20, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Well shoot,
> It’s been over a month and I still have shortness of breath and a bit of fatigue.
> Google says twelve weeks seems to be average for a recovery time.
> This sucks. I have an inhaler that I continue to use twice a day.
> ...



My wife is still using an inhaler for the occasional asthma attack almost a year after her last Covid experience. She never had asthma before her first (of 3) rounds with Covid. She may eventually repair enough that the asthma goes away but no way of knowing until we get there, but at this time she needs it from a couple times a week to a couple times a month. Cold air really sets her off and we've been getting down to the high 20s to 30s at night / mornings so more need of the inhaler lately.

 The inhaler also really screws with her sleeping habits as it is apparently like breathing in a double shot of Espresso. 

When I was in my 20s I got a really bad respiratory infection, and ended up having asthma attacks and needed an inhaler for a couple of years. I eventually got to the point that my lungs recovered and no longer had the attacks, but it was probably a good 2-3 years to get there.


The "tripledemic" is keeping the hospital where my wife works hopping, they are seeing 2-3x the normal volume of patients in the ER.

My younger son has had a cough for about a month, and when I go to the local stores the children's cough syrup aisle always looks like it has been hit by locusts. He ended up missing almost a week of school at the beginning of December and when I was talking to his teacher she mentioned they have been seeing very high numbers of absences this year.

Just a lot of stuff out there right now, more excuses to lock ourselves away in the shop and avoid strangers.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 20, 2022)

I had occasion to visit the ER on Sunday afternoon. On arrival there were three or four kids there, all coughing like mad. During a twenty minute span over the next three hours four more children arrived, all with terrible coughs. Very sad.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 23, 2022)

Janderso said:


> You back to 100% Evan?


Yes.  It took about 4 weeks.  Patty is still a bit puny.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 23, 2022)

I’m receiving acupuncture treatments fir my back pain. (The jury is still out)
I told her about my breathing problems so she stuck a few needles in my chest.
I’m also taking a natural herbal product called, Lung Tonic.
After two days I’m breathing better. Not sure what to think about it other than, yippee!


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 23, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I’m receiving acupuncture treatments fir my back pain. (The jury is still out)
> I told her about my breathing problems so she stuck a few needles in my chest.
> I’m also taking a natural herbal product called, Lung Tonic.
> After two days I’m breathing better. Not sure what to think about it other than, yippee!



Now that you're retired staying healthy is your full time job....

John


----------



## Janderso (Dec 23, 2022)

ACHiPo said:


> Yes.  It took about 4 weeks.  Patty is still a bit puny.


Sounds like you are finally getting through this thing, glad to hear it!!. 
Hopefully Patty will be gaining strength every day.
This virus has been difficult for many of us.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 24, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Sounds like you are finally getting through this thing, glad to hear it!!.
> Hopefully Patty will be gaining strength every day.
> This virus has been difficult for many of us.


Thanks Jeff.  Glad to see you’re getting some relief from acupuncture!


----------

